# Has anyone besides overitnow try Provex CV?



## stebbs (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying Mark's flavonoid supplements and was wondering if anyone else on the board has tried them and wat thier experience was.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I was digging around in my old Word docs looking for something I sent out yesterday and ran across this. There is also another, more current Board member, "madman" who uses a similar product, made from grapes that have gone through the fermentation process. (Provex uses grapes that are fresh and haven't lost any of the flavonoids.)Hey everyone,Mark is right on when it comes to Provex CV. He turned me onto the Provex CV about 4 months ago and it has turned my life around. It has worked so well, I now take the Daily Life for Men which include an AM & PM packet that has a complete selection of their dietary supplements including Provex CV. This twice a day packet has really improved my stomach problems as well as making me feel much more alive and aware. Like I've heard from other people that "fog" alot of us have has lifted. Thanks Mark for your recommendation and help.Brian*********"Mark Sprague asked me to email you re my successes in using Provex CV. I have suffered from IBS D for 13 years now. Unlike Mark, however, the pain was so intense when I had attacks, I would literally turn white faced and have finger nail marks in the palms of my hands. If you've had children at all, equate that pain to labor pains and you'd be close."I have been on Provex for over a year now (started in Feb. 2003) and have to say, that I'm 75% better than I have been for many years. As Mark stated, I no longer have intense abdominal pain and while I'm not anywhere near as regular as a 10am freight train, I tend to only have one bowel movement a day, and sometimes two - way better than the four to five I was having daily. My MD was amazed that he was able to manipulate my abdomen without me feeling any discomfort."I used to eat Imodium like it was candy - up to 30 to 40 tablets a month - now I have two or so once every 10 days or so. I'm not so tired and I actually leave the house in the morning not wondering if I am going to have to stop and visit the gas station on my way to work. I can do morning meetings now and actually go out and enjoy myself in the evenings."


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

Mark,whats actually in it...because it doesn't seem to be available here in australia


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi,You should have a PM by now on how to get it in Oz. It combines red grape seed and skin with gingko biloba, bilberry, and quercetin, along with 3 co-enzymes which quadruple absorbancy.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

StebbsA user on here named Amanda had a log going of her progress on it but unfortunately we lost that thread when we had a recent server problem.However she did repost how she was doing on it about 1 month ago and I think she said she would update us monthly anyway.... So we might hear again soon how she is doing.Here is her December update: (This is on the Over The Counter Forum which may be where you can find out about more folks on it. Do a search on that Forum for it.)http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...2;ProvexC\BQ


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a good as time as any to come out of the antioxidant closet.I started taking the supplement 2 months ago, after my UC started to flair and all my dietary and other supplements where having no affect. My BM were getting very loose, I had to stop to use the bathroom on the way to work and my eczema came back. I just could not figure it out, so I looked into Marks supplement.There is much more than in his supplement than just a few antioxidants.There are about 14 different antioxidants, calcium (check on the pinned Linda Calcium section for why that works), 5 billion CFU probiotic, Omega 3 (a natural anti-infalmitory) and a high quality multi vitamnen. Plus new other things that all have benifits to digestion disorders.While I reading a book on probiotics a few months back the author (a PHD) explained how antioxidants act as selective antibiotics, limiting the growth of harmful bacteria while making the gut environment better for beneficial bacteria. The digestive process produced oxidation stress in gut, creating a better environment for the nitrogen and oxygen species (bad bacteria). I had also read many research papers stating that antioxidants are great for people with IBD since IBDers mucosal barrier is gone leaving the open sore open oxidation stress, antioxidants help reduce that stress.So how Mark’s supplement help me….My BMs are much much more formed and with in the last 2 weeks I've starting having just one big formed BM in the morning with out having to stop to use a bathroom on the way to work. This stuff works, but it not like throwing a switch and bammm your doing better, it is a gradual change, but I could tell week by week that things were improving. When I get some more time I will rewrite this with links to all the medical and research papers. Good luck on whatever way you decide.Pat


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Is there an alternative to Provex CV that works just as well as I can't get it in the UK. I've tried the website of the makers but don't want to faff around being put into contact with a representitive and on Ebay they only have people selling them in America at the mo who don't ship to the UK. Would it work just as well to take Grapeseed capsules along with Quercetin capsules? Grape seed extract seems to be the main ingredient. Also Provex CV is very pricy and I couldn't afford to buy it every couple of weeks as I don't currently work.I don't have IBS-D but want to see if it helps my acid reflux and abdominal pain due to IBS


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Cat, there is a Retail Membership that doesn't oblige you to buy anything. The retail cost of a bottle--which I used to split over two months--is 24 pounds, about 30 Canadian dollars a month. I think I paid a pound for a cup of coffee when I was waiting for a train in London a couple of years ago, so it may not be as expensive as you think. It only took me one bottle over two months to see the chronic digestive pain leave. As far as substituting, red grape seed and skin are the primary ingredients, backed up with gingko, bilberry and quercetin. And it also absorbs at four times the rate of the grape seed you get at the vitamin shop, so maybe the effective cost is not as great as you think. The whole product has been designed to lower cholesterol oxidation, so it is somewhat moot as to what is affecting my GERD and IBS. Mark


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Mark Do you know how I go about signing up for the retail membership as I can't see anything on site. Please feel free to pm and thanks again


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You might look at Patman's ltest entry on this thread. It runs down some pretty interesting possibilities for why this works.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry725810Mark


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I could post hundreds of these studies. A google scholar search for IBD + Antioxidants for 2008 comes back with 1,410 research papers. If I don't put a year to search for there is 12,000 papers. Oh I forgot this is an IBS site... 9,420 total, and 461 in 2008.







This one was very interesting. For those who need to know why it works.







High-dose oral supplementation of *antioxidants and glutamine *improves the antioxidant status in patients with Crohn's disease: A pilot studyhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...4e13af9d203626cBackground & aimsSince oxidative stress stimulates inflammation, high-dose supplementation of antioxidants (AOX) and glutamine (GLN) may reduce oxidative stress and mucosal inflammation and may increase quality of life (LQ) in patients with Crohn's disease (CD).MethodsWithin a bicentric pilot study, six patients with CD (median CDAI 139) ingested 2 × 200 ml/day of an oral nutritional supplement (ONS) rich in AOX and GLN for 4 weeks in additional to their basic medication. Before and after intervention, antioxidant status and antioxidant capacity were determined in plasma and markers of oxidative stress in plasma and leukocytes. Glutathione and transcripts of interleukin-8 (IL-8) and myeloid related protein-14 (MRP-14) were measured in the gut mucosa and LQ was determined by the inflammatory bowel disease questionnaire.ResultsVitamin C, E, β-carotene, selenium and antioxidant capacity increased (all p < 0.05). Peroxides decreased (p = 0.043), whereas further markers of oxidative stress did not change. Glutathione of the inflamed mucosa increased (p = 0.043), but IL-8- and MRP-14-mRNA were unchanged. Overall, LQ increased significantly (p = 0.027).ConclusionsAn ONS rich in AOX and GLN may improve antioxidant status both in plasma and in the inflamed mucosa in patients with CD. Although the effects on oxidative stress and mucosal inflammation are not clear, these results encourage placebo-controlled studies.Keywords: Crohn's disease; Antioxidants; Glutamine; Oxidative stress; Mucosal inflammation; interventionAbbreviations: AOX, antioxidant micronutrients; CD, Crohn's disease; CDAI, Crohn's disease activity index; GLN, l-glutamine; GSH, glutathione; 8-OHdG, 8-hydroxydesoxyguanosine; IBD, inflammatory bowel disease; IL-8, interleukin-8; MRP-14, myeloid related protein-14; ONS, oral nutritional supplement; ROS, reactive oxygen species; SGA, subjective global assessment; TEAC, Trolox equivalent antioxidant capacity


----------



## peteo37 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi CatUKThought you might be interested that I have been trying this ProvexCV for last couple months with good effects, I feel far more stable.Phone the number on the melaleuca website, they will give you a call back. It is rather a pain to do and you have to listen to marketing presentations and give a member fee etc.... but for me it seems it was worth it.I have just ordered a second big bunch of the capsules. If you like I would be happy to send you a sealed container to try, 120 capsules, price is 23.99GBP, should last a month. I take 2 twice daily.Any questions I am happy to answerPeter UK


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, My main problem is acid reflux. I used to have IBS-c , but that has been under control for years because I take one Culturelle capsule each evening with dinner. And plenty of water. That was almost miraculous for me. I still have some gas and bloating a few days a week, but that's all. Normal daily stools, no pain anymore.But the reflux limits what I can eat, and I don't know if taking something like Provex would help or not. Have all of you who take Provex seen your reflux go away? That's something I'd really like to know.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, I just found this thread! As BQ stated, I have a thread going under the Over the Counter forum where I have provided updates on my condition since starting supplementation with Provex.I've been taking Provex CV since November 2008. I have seen nothing but continued improvement in my overall IBS symptoms. It took about a month to really be able to appreciate that it was causing positive changes to my body. I suffer predominantly from IBS-D, though I have bouts of C here and there, probably from taking too much immodium or cutting out too much IF following an attack. I am now having 2-4 BMs daily, usually in the morning. They are well formed and solid. I also take a probiotic and have been receiving physical therapy for pelvic floor dyssenrgia. The therapy has greatly helped reduce feelings of urgency.I credit Provex as having a lot to do with my sustained improvement. I'd give it a try. It can't hurt


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Amanda, I had a quick question: what is pelvic floor dyssenrgia?


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Caputsky,Pelvic floor dyssynergia (PFD) is basically a dysfunction of the anorectal muscles. These muscles play a role in the elimination of both the bladder and bowel. In women, PFD is often characterized by painful intercourse as well. Both men and women can develop PFD, but it is more prevalent in women. Many women experience it after their muscles are strained/damaged during child birth. Luckily, with therapy, PFD is reversible.What happens with dyssynergia is that the muscles fail to work in sync with one another and are unable to relax properly. For example, when I would bear down to have a bowel movement, rather than relax, my muscles would tense up and prevent the fecal matter from being passed. I therefore always felt sensations of incomplete evacuation. The most common side effect of PFD is chronic constipation, but can also manifest with persistent diarrhea. For me, I had lots of D and never felt constipated. But, apparently that is common. My therapist explained it to me as follows: Imagine that all day long you hold your bicep up in a flexed position. Then you go home and you try to pick up a 10 pound weight. You are not going to be able to do it, or at least not without incredibly difficulty. Your muscles is fatigued and worn out from holding itself in a tensed position all day. You cannot tighten it up to hold anything in, hence increased urgency and leakage (either urine or fecal matter). You cannot relax to let all of the retained fluids/feces out.I probably developed PFD after suffering for years from pain, spasms, urgency and fear of having D or uncontrollable gas. I was unwittingly tensing my muscles all the time to the point where I no longer realized I was doing it. My muscles had to be "reprogrammed" to relax. It sounds impossible, but with diligence and therapy, I promise you, it is easier than you realize.I went through about 5 months of weekly physical therapy and have seen major improvements in my pain, urgency, ability to hold poo in, etc. I am learning to trust my body again. This, in conjunction with a healthy diet and good supplementation has improved my quality of life probably about 75%. I have to continue to do my therapy every day forever, but it's so easy. It's basically just kegels and using a vaginal dilator.I still have D which makes me believe there are other components to my IBS. It was not just PFD for me. But, for some, it might be just PFD. I was not so lucky. They can do a test for PFD. It's called an anorectal manectomy. Not bad at all. I'd have one any day over a colonoscopy.Hope that was informative!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I've tried Provex CV before(2 different times a couple years ago). During those times I didn't notice that it helped at all. The first time I tried it for almost a year, the second time was a couple months. No improvement in my IBS-D. After seeing this thread and a couple others on the site, I thought i'd test it out again. Yesterday I ordered 2 bottles of Provex CV so I'll be trying it out for a few months. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mark, or anyone else, do you know of anyone with IBS who is/was *not* D predominant, but has been helped by Provex CV? I am not new to the BB, but haven't been here much since the system crash several months ago. I had the abrupt onset of IBS over a year ago. For the first several months, I was pain predominant around the clock. Thanks to almost a year of Mike's hypnotherapy CDs and about 6 months of acupuncture/TCM so far, the intensity of most individual symptoms has been reduced to mild-moderate and none is really predominant anymore. But most of the symptoms still fluctuate many times a day, seemingly independent of each other and whatever I do or don't do, and I have been through most of the known gamut of interventions by now. That unpredictability and the cumulative effect are more disruptive than any individual symptom. Currently, my symptoms include migrating GI discomfort and colon spasms, inconsistent stool color, form, timing, abnormal reflexes like false urgency or false incomplete evacuation. My stool frequency has never been out of the medically defined "normal" range, but is a lot more inconsistent than my own pre-IBS patterns. If I had to pick one, I'd say closer to A or C than D. I also have excessive borborygmi, sometimes trapped gas but not a major issue, sleep disturbances, IBS-specific stress though not many of the "typical "IBS anxieties often mentioned, weird non-fecal breath and body odors, non-GI muscle twitching (yes, I know, not typical, but all indications are it is related to IBS), sometimes on a bad day, headaches, other non-GI pains or hot flashes on my face and head. (no, not FM per se either.) I also have sudden, fluctuating periods of low energy daily. I don't think it's severe enough to be CFS/ME, but if I could improve that aspect, it would be a major step forward. I'm interested in your (or anyone's) thoughts on Provex CV for this situation, since you reported on several occasions that you also had major fatigue issues before supplementing. If I were to try this, what would be a reasonable dose and trial period to attempt? I am a fairly petite midlife female, many decades of excellent health prior to abrupt onset of IBS, no bad lifestyle or diet habits to get rid of.Thanks.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi,First off, because of the way I came to be using this, and because I only had D, I have never suggested trying it for C. From info from Ian and Patman, along with the experience posted by Amanda, I think it would be interesting to try for that combining it with a high dose bifidus, to better control your flora. I can say that my wife takes it for some other preventative issues, used to be Cish, eats oatmeal and/or Bran Buds most mornings, and has regained regularity with all of that. Whether the Provex is playing any role or whether that is all due to her fiber, I don't know. Because of any number of conditions that this supplement seems to address, I really think it may be useful for any number of people, to see what effects improved circulation--including brain circulation--and high level anti-oxidation can deliver. (Another case in point. Through a near deadly massage that my wife received, she has been left with recurring vertigo. She has taken Provex over two periods. After she had decided to stop it, at some point she had another spell of vertigo. It is awful to experience and to witness. In meeting with her doctor--she was teaching me how to treat it in an emergency as we were on our way to Europe--she made some reference to circulation in the inner ear. Bingo. She has been back on it for the past year and hasn't had another spell. Can't say this is anything but coincidental; but...) If you just want to take a chance and see what happens, the maximum dosage is 1 per 35 pounds. (A bottle holds 120 caps, an "average" month's supply.) Since you are also experiencing regular fatigue, I would suggest combining this with the related vitamin and mineral package, as they will provide the highest level of anti-oxidation and are guaranteed to give you more energy. They also seem to have good effects on headaches, presumably due to the high absorption of Magnesium across the blood brain barrier. Try the whole thing for 2-3 months along with whatever else you are doing. Then stop all other treatments and see what, if any, improvements have accrued. If you don't feel any better, pack the last two month's bottles and send them back to the company for a refund.Send me your e-mail on a PM and we can work out how to set up a trial.Cheers,Mark


----------



## one goal (Dec 5, 2008)

I went on the internet and came across Provex, but it doesn't say Provex CV. Is Provex the same thing?http://www.melaleuca.com/ps/index.cfm?f=ps...il&pid=1408This website sells it, but can I find it in the health food stores, or is there an equivalent to it made by other companies? Its not expensive if Im looking at the right one, but just wondering if they would have to special order it.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

No, you didn't get the CV. Their products are only sold to the membership; but the CV is usually available on eBay. I have sent you a PM with a little more detail.I'll be watching the game on the tube, this afternoon. Stand up and wave...Mark


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I am considering trying this http://www.melaleuca.com/ProductStore/Product.aspx?sku=20001. How many of those bottles do I need to order to be sufficient for the tryout period?2. When I press register online account I need to already be a offline member to be able to create an online account. But is there any point to try and become a member? I mean I live in Sweden. Do this company ship to Sweden?(What I am asking is basicly: How much do I need to order and where do I order from considering I live in Sweden)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know for sure but here is their contact page so maybe you can contact them directly to ask:http://www.melaleuca.com/Introduction/Content.aspx?Page=Contact_Us


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Okey Ebay seems to be the only option...Now about dosage. It says on the bottle 2 capsules per serving.But how often do I take this?Every meal? Once a day?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

One with breakfast and dinner. As with everything, be patient and listen to your body. I hope you find it helpful.Mark


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

overitnow said:


> One with breakfast and dinner. As with everything, be patient and listen to your body. I hope you find it helpful.Mark


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Hello, Mark:I just dropped back in after a long absence. Did a search on 'Quercetin' and found you here. Nice to see you, patman and Ian-- yes and no, of course, because if you were better maybe you wouldn't be here. I got rid of ascaris (worm), h pylori and d fraglis since Jan 2009. Good improvement in bowel function with these nasties gone! My pm fatigue remains and I'm exploring the use of quercetin. Funny and nice oome back to you. Maybe the provex or somethng like it is what I need now.K


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Karoe,Things thankfully continue to go well for me. I am currently working on a Fine Arts diploma at the local U, which has been not only interesting but also given me some direction for my curiosity. It is also invigorating to be mixing with people in their 20s, about the age I was when I last attended liberal arts classes. (I took a modern Canadian poetry course this year that included writers I saw when I lived in Toronto back in the early 70s. Now they are in anthologies! Next year I am going to try a class on the Beats, who were the Big Idea when I was growing up in the Bay Area.). we also spent a couple of weeks in Mexico this past winter and that looks like somewhere we might spend some time once my wife retires. I have always thought about finding another country to finish my life, although I think I had somewhere in Europe on my radar. One of the interesting things about the Mexican trip was how well my bowels behaved while there. (Oh, the irony.). I suspect it was from eliminating all dairy and wheat from my diet. I suspect those are the two main antagonists to my inflammation. I am now going to try an experiment with corn tortillas instead of brown bread for lunches. While I am pretty sure it is not happening, especially as I have seemed to develop some sensitivities to soya protien, I suspect that a vegan diet would be the best.As far as hanging around here, I do come and go; but really, most of the people on here are all about finding something from their doctor to treat their symptoms, so I suspect I could better spend my time in other ways. I just feel like someone should be speaking for a more natural approach to this. (Yes, I know that arsenic is natural, for everyone inclined to point that out.







) Given how well I am doing with this, I will continue on until I get asked to leave. As far As your own problems, drop me a line and we can discuss them. Since energy seems to remain an issue, that can probably be solved with the same mineral complex we use. It will be easy enough to find out. When it is not raining, we both spend more than an hour a day biking to the U. At (almost) 66, that seems like an achievement, given that most old farts my age are firmly behind the wheel.Life can be very good, even if you have IBS. That's my story and I am sticking with it.Mark


----------



## beechcott (Jun 10, 2018)

Is it possible that some of those who were helped by Provex CV or similar products were actually unknowingly suffering from bile acid malabsorption rather than IBS?


----------

